# IQ Bow Sight Retina Lock Technology?



## Au_Contraire (Nov 29, 2009)

Getting ready to buy a new sight. I've been reading all I can on the IQ Bow Sight with "Retinal Lock" technology. So from what I've read they acquired the"No-Peep" technology from Timberline Archery, and incorporated it into their sight, and stared calling it "Retinal Lock".

So everything I've read so far was with people who were just trying it, or intended to. But I'm having difficulty finding anyone who's had it for a year, and swears by it.

Anyone knowledgeable, please weigh in on the sight.

I've been a strong supporter of Spot-Hogg sights in the past, and was getting ready to order another, until I saw the IQ.

Your input much appreciated.

Some of the AT threads I've found on this listed here:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1238338
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1126798
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1232033


Also - I've considered using eliminator pro, or hind sights, but I believe they will interfere with the operation of my LimbDriver Pro-V rest cable which attaches to upper lime in same vicinity of bow.


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Apr 23, 2005)

The IQ sight has definitly helped my scores. I really think that technology should be on every sight it helps that much. The bad part is the sight itself is not a great sight. I will put up with the poor quality to shoot better though.


----------



## Au_Contraire (Nov 29, 2009)

^^^ For that reason, and I really like Spot-Hogg sights, I've also been looking at the Anchor sight, but haven't been able to tell if it works without batteries. No electronics allowed in my state.


----------



## DonsHarley (Sep 10, 2003)

Au_Contraire said:


> ^^^ For that reason, and I really like Spot-Hogg sights, I've also been looking at the Anchor sight, but haven't been able to tell if it works without batteries. No electronics allowed in my state.


 I have 3 Anchor Sights there are no batteries.


----------



## Au_Contraire (Nov 29, 2009)

DonsHarley said:


> I have 3 Anchor Sights there are no batteries.


OK...that cinches it for me then. I'd been looking at the ArcheryInnovation URL, and it kept mentioning an LED for tracking deer, and so....whatever....I just wanted to be sure.

May as well close this thread, as I made up my mind on the Anchor sight. Thanks Don.


----------



## shocwave26 (Aug 21, 2010)

not trying to hi jack but what about peerys no peep.thumbs up or down.


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Apr 23, 2005)

I had an anchor sight also and it was not even close to being effective as the iq


----------



## evasiveone (Jul 22, 2011)

I have used the IQ sight for over a year now. I have also tried several of the others including the new SABO sight. 

The IQ works just like it is advertised and to me better than all the others. One of the positives on the IQ is its compactness. By having the "retinal lock" right in the sight it does several things. One it cleans up the bow since you do not have to have another extension or bracket hanging off the back side of the bow. There is less chance of something getting knocked a little out of alignment like your other sights mentioned and it weighs less than the others.

I recently passed my original IQ down to my son. For transitional purposes I left his peep on to get him use to using the retinal lock. At first he hated it because he could not line up the dots even while using the peep. Once he started drawing more consistently with no torque he absolutely loved it. He told me he never knew how much he was torqueing his bow. His 30 yard shots went from all over the target to inside 8" consistently. His first night hunting in a stand with one he was so excited because the pins showed up so well, he said it was lit up like a christmas tree.

The new sights are much nicer quality than the original ones also.


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

*...video I did on the Anchor Sight last summer....

..btw....you could always upgrade the fiber optics on the IQ Retinal...*


----------



## Au_Contraire (Nov 29, 2009)

ArchersParadox said:


> *...video I did on the Anchor Sight last summer....
> 
> ..btw....you could always upgrade the fiber optics on the IQ Retinal...*


Impressive. :***: Can we turn the lights back on now?:set1_rolf2:

Thanks for posting vid


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

ArchersParadox said:


> *...video I did on the Anchor Sight last summer....
> 
> ..btw....you could always upgrade the fiber optics on the IQ Retinal...*


Have you tried the IQ sight to compare the two?
DB


----------



## AJ_Hunter (Jan 19, 2012)

That Anchor Sight looks pretty cool. I used an IQ sight this past hunting season. I thought the sight was pretty well made. However, I had some issues getting the Retina-Lock dialed in, and it seemed to shift on me every now and then. I had it working for a while and shot well at the range without a peep. But here was the deal breaker...I shot over a big 8 point and under a 10 point this past season, because I forgot to look at the retina-lock before I took the shot. Call it Buck Fever, but it sure is hard to remember to look at anything other than the animal and my pins. I hate peep sights, but I put one back in after that. I just ignore the retinal lock. I'm thinking I might have the same issue with an Anchor Sight.
Has anyone had any experience with the SABO sight? I heard they have a second generation that's supposed to work well.


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

...not yet DB.....my local dealer doesn't carry them.


----------



## Au_Contraire (Nov 29, 2009)

In my case, I suspect the IQ works just fine, but the Anchor Sight good due to bigger window for my aging eyes, and I also love the sturdiness of Spot-Hogg which has .029 fibers which also good for my aging eyes.

Just saying...


----------



## jmohunts (Jan 13, 2010)

DartonHunter101 said:


> I had an anchor sight also and it was not even close to being effective as the iq


I dont know how you figure this, the Anchor Sight can be used with any sight and is great for twilight shooting, especially when your eyes start to fail you, both are quite similar center the dot.


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Apr 23, 2005)

Au_Contraire said:


> In my case, I suspect the IQ works just fine, but the Anchor Sight good due to bigger window for my aging eyes, and I also love the sturdiness of Spot-Hogg which has .029 fibers which also good for my aging eyes.
> 
> Just saying...


I am about blimd. Ate up with diabetes


----------



## DartonHunter101 (Apr 23, 2005)

jmohunts said:


> I dont know how you figure this, the Anchor Sight can be used with any sight and is great for twilight shooting, especially when your eyes start to fail you, both are quite similar center the dot.


Used both. Have u?


----------



## evasiveone (Jul 22, 2011)

AJ_Hunter said:


> That Anchor Sight looks pretty cool. I used an IQ sight this past hunting season. I thought the sight was pretty well made. However, I had some issues getting the Retina-Lock dialed in, and it seemed to shift on me every now and then. I had it working for a while and shot well at the range without a peep. But here was the deal breaker...I shot over a big 8 point and under a 10 point this past season, because I forgot to look at the retina-lock before I took the shot. Call it Buck Fever, but it sure is hard to remember to look at anything other than the animal and my pins. I hate peep sights, but I put one back in after that. I just ignore the retinal lock. I'm thinking I might have the same issue with an Anchor Sight.
> Has anyone had any experience with the SABO sight? I heard they have a second generation that's supposed to work well.


There is a set screw under the Allen screw that controls the up/down adjustment that locks the retina. Mine has never moved. If it is different it is usually an unknown form change.
I currently have the second generation SABO sight and am going back to the IQ. The IQ is a much cleaner setup than the other optionsand user friendly.
The SABO is a good idea and I shot really well with it but there were several things I did not like. The slightest movement has those pins dancing everywhere since it is projected from the back of the sight. Also as long as you are shooting at 20 yards it is great, but gets busy when you have to hold the top pin on the point and at the same time hold the other pin on the target. All the pins are red dots, which gets confusing, especially with buck fever. The worse thing though was shooting out of a dark area (blind) into a sunny area. Could not see the pins at all. However at dusk with a g5 light you could shoot clear till sunrise the next day.


----------



## AJ_Hunter (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for the info! I really apreciate the insite.


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

For those who don't like the IQ sight itself but love the Retina-Lock feature, check out the new Sure loc Leathal Weapon sight as it's now available with the Retina lock feature for 2012.


----------



## Au_Contraire (Nov 29, 2009)

^^^I would consider a Sure Loc if they only made one with a good fiber wrap design like Spot-Hogg. 

I also don't see anywhere on the Sure Loc web sight where they mention anything about retina lok technology, or anything like it on the lethal weapon.

http://www.sureloc.com/products/hunting/Lethal-Weapon.php


----------



## Au_Contraire (Nov 29, 2009)

A few days ago I had emailed Spot Hogg asking about what their possible plans in the future for adding this type of technology. Josh just called me back a few minutes ago to talk about it. He told me they've talked about it in the past, but for the most part it's tied up in patenting. He said they've considered licensing options, but nothing firm.

I had explained to him that I suspect many archers are choosing to not opt for the Spot Hogg quality, because of the the lack of this feature on their sights. I also explained that I am not one of those people.

He wanted to know if my reasoning was to eliminate the peep. I explained that is part of it, but also all the reports I have read that it helps the archer to understand and know when they are torqueing their speed bows, and observe the effects of it. I explained that from what I have read...it helps improve good form.

He thanked me for my input, and I told him I appreciated the call back, and hoped that they could come up with something in the future.


----------



## weatherbyman (Feb 5, 2008)

Would love to see Spot Hogg take on the Retinal IQ Concept.. to me that would be the PERFECT Sight.... Hogg Quality IQ concept is much better than the Anchor Sight Options


----------



## BowhunterCliffy (Feb 19, 2007)

DartonHunter101 said:


> I had an anchor sight also and it was not even close to being effective as the iq


I agree completely with this. IQ sight much better than the anchor sight.


----------



## weatherbyman (Feb 5, 2008)

My 2012 review of the Retinal IQ > http://bowreleaseaids.blogspot.com/2011/03/proven-easy-and-effective-way-of.html


----------



## jcm151 (Oct 13, 2012)

Alright guys, first of all, I am a newbie at this, however I am mechanically inclined, and not the dullest tool in the shed. I have my IQ retina lock sight mounted, I am bulls at 20 yards.. My retina lock is so far off I am not sure what to do. The instructions say to move your anchor point if need be.. Well I have to move my entire head inches to even get close to seeing the green. Any suggestions? and BTW a reputable bow shop set up the sights, and the drop away.. All leveled out, etc.. 

Thanks, 
JCM

EDIT** sorry I just realized this is a hijack  .. Please PM me if you have a response.


----------



## evasiveone (Jul 22, 2011)

jcm151 said:


> Alright guys, first of all, I am a newbie at this, however I am mechanically inclined, and not the dullest tool in the shed. I have my IQ retina lock sight mounted, I am bulls at 20 yards.. My retina lock is so far off I am not sure what to do. The instructions say to move your anchor point if need be.. Well I have to move my entire head inches to even get close to seeing the green. Any suggestions? and BTW a reputable bow shop set up the sights, and the drop away.. All leveled out, etc..
> 
> Thanks,
> JCM
> ...


After sighting in your 20 yard pin, you then adjust your retinal lock. On the top and the side of the sight are 2 allen heads. The top one adjust the vertical adjustment of the IQ and the side one adjust the horizontal adjustment of the IQ. Start by turning the IQ about 5 clicks in the direction it needs to go to get the IQ close. Once it is close fine tune it by drawing back with your eyes closed, get a really good, consistent anchor then open your eyes and see where the IQ is then adjust it with the allen wrenches the way it needs to go.
Adjust the IQ to fit you, do not adjust your form to fit the IQ.


----------



## evasiveone (Jul 22, 2011)

Here is a short video about setting up the IQ.
http://www.iqbowsights.com/Setup/


----------



## ukslinger (Dec 1, 2012)

Bumping an old thread. I recently got a new bow, Z7X and put this sight on it. I've been out of bowhunting for a while and was a little worried I choose the wrong bow. My groups were terrible even at 20 yards. The misses were everywhere. Had the bow checked out twice and both shops said it was fine. I was seeing the "eye" no problem so I assumed my anchor was solid. Very frustrating. I liked the sight and loved the idea of not using a peep, also a first for me.

I called the company and told them my problem. The guy I spoke with suggested a kisser button. He said he had the same issue. Installed it today and my groups from 20-25 yards are pretty solid. Helped instantly. I haven't redialed the retina lock yet but its close already. So if anyone has had trouble dialing this sight it you might want to try it. Simple and cheap fix. I've never used a kisser before but I'm seeing how much it will help. 

So between the retina lock and the button I'm hoping I can shoot the bow as well as I hoped I would. I was getting worried I made a back choice. Now feeling much better.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

evasiveone said:


> After sighting in your 20 yard pin, you then adjust your retinal lock. On the top and the side of the sight are 2 allen heads. The top one adjust the vertical adjustment of the IQ and the side one adjust the horizontal adjustment of the IQ. Start by turning the IQ about 5 clicks in the direction it needs to go to get the IQ close. Once it is close fine tune it by drawing back with your eyes closed, get a really good, consistent anchor then open your eyes and see where the IQ is then adjust it with the allen wrenches the way it needs to go.
> Adjust the IQ to fit you, do not adjust your form to fit the IQ.


I had same problem and the above advice worked perfect.

I had been a vertical pin guy for 13 years. This retina lock really tightened my groups and I'm going to give it a go this season.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

AJ_Hunter said:


> That Anchor Sight looks pretty cool. I used an IQ sight this past hunting season. I thought the sight was pretty well made. However, I had some issues getting the Retina-Lock dialed in, and it seemed to shift on me every now and then. I had it working for a while and shot well at the range without a peep. But here was the deal breaker...I shot over a big 8 point and under a 10 point this past season, because I forgot to look at the retina-lock before I took the shot. Call it Buck Fever, but it sure is hard to remember to look at anything other than the animal and my pins. I hate peep sights, but I put one back in after that. I just ignore the retinal lock. I'm thinking I might have the same issue with an Anchor Sight.
> Has anyone had any experience with the SABO sight? I heard they have a second generation that's supposed to work well.




I bought a used IQ sight from my friend mid-season because for some reason my sight got off and I couldn't get it dialed in. It happened when we were at Gander shooting. So I took his IQ sight, put it on my, and got it dialed in. Wasn't able to set up the IQ Retina lock part because we ran out of time and they were closing the store. I just sighted in at 20 yards and guessed where 30 was and set the 30 pin. 

Went deer hunting the next morning and shot my first buck. Still need to set up the retina lock when I get a chance to google it and see how. My friend didn't have the instructions at the time. I just got lucky I guess.
.


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

I have the IQ sight because I shoot with no peep and have for decades. I wanted it for the extra reference point. I like it but honestly for me it is only another "check" point as my anchor was already solid through years of practice. 

The only thing I don't like about it is late in the evening or at night (where legal) when you turn the light on the retina lock is so bright it washes out the target. What would be nice (hint hint) would be a little slide over cover to reduce the intensity of the retina lock when using the light. 

Right now I stick a piece of foam earplug material in it at night and totally block it out.


----------

